# Insulin + GH



## tomphoenix (Mar 1, 2020)

GH really only works with insulin. I really haven't seen anybody gain anything at all on gh alone. But on juice, and added gh + insulin.. gains are very noticeable.   Plz post gh experiences here..


----------



## HGHDaddy (Jul 4, 2020)

Of course when you say you may be right. What products do you use daily and how many iu about Gh?


----------

